# Lucky at 29 days old



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is hard to believe I almost lost her when she was just 3 days old and here she is just a day shy of one month old and Looking just like Big sister J.J.

She is a Silver Pearl Pied Split to Emerald (Olive) (Don't let the camera fool you She is Silver) 

and i'm assuming Dominate Silver Single Factor since none of them have red eyes, and i can't find any info stating that adding the pied or the pied and the pearl to a Silver makes them have dark eyes instead of the Red eyes recessive silvers have.

So her and Big sis J.J Got the sliver from Mom and the Pearl from dad and the Pied from both  

With out Further blubbering on my Part here is Miss Lucky 29 days old today 

Hey who's down there?










This is not my best side 










Oh come on can I at least fix my hair - ERR I mean Crest 1st?










Fine don't let me , but I won't pose pretty for you then 










Ahh who Am I kidding, I'm beautiful even when i first wake up


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

wow she is adorable.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you  when i take the nest box lid off she lunges and hisses like she's some big bad Meany, then I get her out and its all about the cuddling into my sleeve


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

she´s gona have an impressive crest... WOW!!... she´s so pretty


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

What a pretty girll! It's amazing how fast they grow and mature. I'm glad to hear Lucky is doing so well!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is so pretty  That crest looks more like a crown


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw very cute.  She is looking pretty good.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh she very pretty! Her crest looks like a little crown, aww.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you .


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh how cute! Nice doo!


Tina


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to hear little Lucky is doing well. Can tell already she is going to be a very pretty tiel.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Lucky is a really pretty little bub!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you i'll post some pics tomorrow, She came out of the nest box yesterday  I even had her on my finger today and took her for a tour of he bird room showed her all the birds she's been hearing all this time, showed her the living room and the other 4 heathens she's been hearing, and we watched t.v for a couple minutes. Then she took her back to her cage and gave all the birds some collard greens - she didn't go for them but J.J. Sure did


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is so beautiful ... I didn't realize that baby birds got so many feathers in one month. I guess that makes since, but I've never really thought about it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is Lucky's Adventure to the living room to watch some T.V. with me last night before bed and another pic just because well it's too cute to pass up 























































This morning she decided the food dish worked better as a place to relax then a place to eat from  



















and a couple from earlier this week, Lucky didn't touch the collard greens But you see J.J. took no time getting to them 

in this pic Lucky is the one off to the right on her own (this was the first full day she was out of the nest box)










then There is J.J., Lucky, and Jill In the background


----------



## slinkard28 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow... they all look a lot alike.. lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol that is because minus the pearl, they took after their mom She is a silver pied and their dad was Emerald Pearl Pied, and both Lucky and J.J. are Silver pearl Pied split to Emerald (olive)


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww.... adorable..... beautiful hair!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you .


----------

